# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Caminando por el agua

## Magique

Hola, creo que el post va bien aquí así que...

El efecto del que hablo se lo vi a Criss Angel en la serie Las Vegas y en Youtube y consiste en que él se dirige hacia una piscina y cuando está en el mismo borde de la piscina, sigue caminando por encima del agua como si nada.

Las preguntas son:
¿Alguien sabe como se llama el efecto?
¿Alguien sabe donde conseguirlo?

----------


## Rafa505

Te voy a dar una pista, ¿cuando matan a alguien, en una serie/película, esa persona muere de verdad?, entonces, ¿cuando Criss Angel anda por encima del agua, en una serie, anda por encima del agua de verdad?.

----------


## Magique

vale. pero también esta en youtube. y ahí si que no se como será. Bien es verdad que si lo hace en una serie puede haber efectos especiales. pero no se como lo hará en los videos de youtube.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> vale. pero también esta en youtube


¿Y qué? ¿Youtube es Dios?

----------


## lop1

Parece que sí Gonzalo...
Si sale en youtube... sale en youtube... 

---

Es coña, ni en broma jeje . Magique, el hecho de que salga en youtube no quiere decir nada. 

EDITO: 


> esta en youtube. y ahí si que no se como será


 Solo edito para complementar que los videos no los graba youtube..   :Wink:  son subidos despues de ser grabados.

----------


## mariio

nada nada youtube son los padres

----------


## letang

No he visto la serie, pero sí he visto un vídeo de Criss Angel realizando este efecto, que se puede decir que es una "gran iusión". como la muralla de Copperfield.

Últimamente no dejan de salir comentarios así, y la verdad es que quema un poco. Primero porque no sabes nada de quien lo pregunta, quizá lo pregunta un mago muy famoso, con gran trayectoria y un equipo técnico impresionante que se podría permitir realizar efectos de este tipo.

Pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que no, que quien pregunta suele ser generalmente alguien que está empezando y cree que se venden unos zapatos especiales que te los pones y andas por el agua. Y encima creen que pueden costar 10€, porque si le dices que cuesta 300€ dicen ¡oh, que caro! ¿alguien sabe cómo me los puede fabricar? (en los foros de magia abunda una supespecie de los "HOYGAN").

A la conclusión que he llegado es que, el mago capaz de permitirse una "performance" así no pululalá por aquí ni se atrevería a preguntar semejante cuestión.
Y el mago principiante sólo quiere saber el cómo se hace, ya que hasta que no tenga medios y prestigio suficiente no lo realizará.
Lo de preguntar ¿dónde conseguirlo? parece una moda de hace poco, todas las preguntas últimamente son así "cómo se llama y dónde lo consigo".

Mi manera de aprender magia, que no digo que sea la única ni la correcta, es ir haciendo a medida que aprendo. Y lo que no conozco, ignorarlo hasta que un día, de casualidad, sin querer te enteras.
Si vas progresando así, poco a poco, vas conociendo más métodos de todo tipo y al final puedes ir sacando tus conclusiones de cómo se hacen las cosas. Y más importante aún, vas sabiendo que cosas están dentro de tus capacidades.

Alguien alguna vez quería comprarse el "head drop" y le contesté diciendo si tenía un repertorio a la altura de ese efecto para mantener su listón.
Si sólo sabes 3 jueguitos básicos con cartas ¿para qué vas a hacer la menmonicosis? Sí, es un efecto de la hostia, pero después no te puedes mantener en ese nivel, y todo lo que hagas será inútil, has perdido todos los demás juegos que podrías hacer por hacer un sólo juego impresionante (vale, me podéis decir que eso puede verse de otra manera, que puede haber un mago que sólo haga un único juego en su vida y sea lo máximo ya está... vale, pero espero que entiendan a qué me refiero).

David Copperfield vuela. Claro, porque ha llegado a ese nivel.
Si David Copperfield solamente volara pues vale, es gracioso, pero no sería quien es. David Copperfield vuela, y además atraviesa la muralla china, y además hace predicciones de la hostia, y hace unos ases Mc donalds tremendos, y una nieve auténtica...

Así que la cosa es fácil. Este tipo de pregutnas no se responden, y ni siquiera se deberían hacer, porque duelen un poco a la vista.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## guilledc

AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nick63nick

> No he visto la serie, pero sí he visto un vídeo de Criss Angel realizando este efecto, que se puede decir que es una "gran iusión". como la muralla de Copperfield.
> 
> Últimamente no dejan de salir comentarios así, y la verdad es que quema un poco. Primero porque no sabes nada de quien lo pregunta, quizá lo pregunta un mago muy famoso, con gran trayectoria y un equipo técnico impresionante que se podría permitir realizar efectos de este tipo.
> 
> Pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que no, que quien pregunta suele ser generalmente alguien que está empezando y cree que se venden unos zapatos especiales que te los pones y andas por el agua. Y encima creen que pueden costar 10€, porque si le dices que cuesta 300€ dicen ¡oh, que caro! ¿alguien sabe cómo me los puede fabricar? (en los foros de magia abunda una supespecie de los "HOYGAN").
> 
> A la conclusión que he llegado es que, el mago capaz de permitirse una "performance" así no pululalá por aquí ni se atrevería a preguntar semejante cuestión.
> Y el mago principiante sólo quiere saber el cómo se hace, ya que hasta que no tenga medios y prestigio suficiente no lo realizará.
> Lo de preguntar ¿dónde conseguirlo? parece una moda de hace poco, todas las preguntas últimamente son así "cómo se llama y dónde lo consigo".
> ...


Se puede decir más alto, pero más claro no, totalmente me identifico con la opinión de letang y mucho más con su concepto de cómo ir avanzando en tus conocimientos mágicos.

Con este tipo de preguntas que suelen haberlas y mucho por el foro, te das cuenta de que "tipos de aprendiz de magos" hay, y cómo de serio se toman el aprendizaje de este arte, ya que lo que más parecen son "destripatrucos".

Por ello es mejor la ignorancia ante estas preguntas, que la sabiduría que algunos puedan aportar.

Saludos.

----------


## magojuanillo

magique , no se cuanto tiempo llevaras en este arte como es la magia , pero si no tienes un nivel determinado, por que no empezar con otras muchas cosas que hay?o solo quieres saber como se hace?, no se si sera el caso, espero que no, pero si es cierto que cada vez salen mas (busca trucos), precisamente hace poco , me agrego al msn una persona de este foro que vio mi correo, y cuando le pregunto quien es, lo primero que me dice es: oye me vendes algun truco? o dime alguno, aunque sea uno...le pregunte si era un mago o un busca trucos y me dice que las 2 cosas , e insistio varias veces para que le explicara alguno, asta que lo elimine. en fin gente hay para todo...y nosotros a lo nuestro que es la magia,salu2

----------


## Kal-El

*Magique*: Este efecto tiene casi 2000 años de antiguedad. Hasta el momento solo han habido imitadores del juego. Date cuenta que los que lo hacen, como el caso de Criss Angel, lo hacen en una pileta y no en mar abierto. 

Mira vos que tan bueno es el juego, que su creador se lo llevo a la tumba y si bien se lo ha visto un par de veces, jamas revelo el secreto.

Entonces con estos antecedentes, creo que deberias pensar seriamente en lo que *letang* ha expresado.  :Wink:

----------


## Salduba

hola gente,

Eso de caminar sobre el agua se lo vi hacer a un tal nazareno hace muchos, muchos años.  Mejor dicho, me lo han contado, no llegue a verlo.
Pero al tio se ve que le salia bastante bien y no se notaba nada..., un buen ilusionista donde los haya....
...a  ver si suben algun video a youtube...
 :D 
un saludo

----------


## CRASH

Creo que tiendamagia esta por la labor de traer ese juego a a la tienda.

Ya tiene las botas y el traje, asi como el equipo de camaras necesario, pero esta teniendo dificultades para meter la piscina.

Otro inconveniente es que los gastos de envio se disparan a quien se quede el juego.

Agur

----------


## ignoto

> Creo que tiendamagia esta por la labor de traer ese juego a a la tienda.
> 
> Ya tiene las botas y el traje, asi como el equipo de camaras necesario, pero esta teniendo dificultades para meter la piscina.
> 
> Otro inconveniente es que los gastos de envio se disparan a quien se quede el juego.
> 
> Agur


Ya está resuelto el problema.
El agua te la mandan aparte.

----------


## Ayy

aaa si mandan el agua aparte...   entonces no hay problema.... me pido 3!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pobre magique, como os pasais con él.  :roll: 

 Con la contestación de Letang bastaba (muy buena por cierto).

 Tranquilo chico, yo aún no llego a eso, ni siquiera a esa cosa de que la carta  esté al otro lado del cristal, o de cortar a alguien en dos pedazos y cada uno salga por su lado o volar como te han dicho.

 Pero eso tampoco lo hace Tamariz y es un mago como la copa de un pino. ¿O si no como llamas a Tamariz, fontanero?, por poner un ejemplo.

 Quiero decirte, que los hermanos que hicieron Matrix inventaron o se sacaron de la manga unos muy buenos efecetos especiales, John Ford no. Pero dentro de 50 años veremos quien se acuerda de quién...

 Intenta hacer lo que puedas pero lo que puedas hazlo mejor que nadie. Te aseguro que con eso sobra.  :D

----------


## gilbert-magic

No sen tan malos con Magique, je je  :evil: 

Desde el principio del tema no ha vuelto ha escribir, perece que lo han asustado, tal vez y lo sintio como un sermon del sacerdote...

La verdad estoy muy de acuerdo con leteng como la mayoria, cada quiene se va dando su fama poco a poco, "apenas se unos truquitos y ya quiero volar",  no quiero pensar que magique sea uno de esos "caza-secretos" ...

Pobre Magique, tendra que vivir con una bolsa de papel en la cabeza!!!  :Lol:

----------


## iscariote

El juego parece estar muy por encima de mi nivel y me atrevo a decir que por encima del de la mayoría de la gente del foro. No tengo ni idea de si este efecto se comercializa pero lo dudo muchichísimo.

Hay una cosa que no entiendo, por qué cuándo alguien en este foro pregunta "¿Conoceis el juego en el que los ases hacen blablabla?" Alguien contesta:" Está en el dvd/libro 1 del mago Perico" y si se pregunta por efectos de esta índole nadie contesta. Para mi la respuesta es simple: se contesta con ironía porque se desconoce. 

Recordad que todos hemos sido profanos alguna vez (yo lo soy todavía en muchos aspectos) y que en la vida no viene mal ser un poco humilde de vez en cuando y saber callar.

Para los lectores menos avispados "mago perico" es un nombre inventado" xD

----------


## letang

> por qué cuándo alguien en este foro pregunta "¿Conoceis el juego en el que los ases hacen blablabla?" Alguien contesta:" Está en el dvd/libro 1 del mago Perico" y si se pregunta por efectos de esta índole nadie contesta.


Sencillamente porque los juegos de cartomagia que se preguntan suelen estar publicados en libros o suelen venderse en tiendas.

Las grandes ilusiones (zig-zag, origami...) también se pueden comrpar en tiendas o se puede remitir a libros donde conseguir los planos.

En cambio las grandes ilusiones como atravesar la muralla de Copperfield o el caminar sobre el agua son presentaciones ideadas exclusivamente para una persona y un fin. Generalmente un especial de televisión.

Los juegos de Copperfield no los pdorás encontrar en ningún lado (bueno, sí, en algún lado sí están  :Wink1:  ) pero no están publicados como tales y a la venta al público.

Lo mismo con este juego, este juego está pensado para que lo ejecute Criss Angel (que no lo habrá inventado él, tiene un equipo de magos detrás impersionante) y para meterlo en un especial de televisión. No es un juego ideado con la intención de venderlo al público.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Tambien tiene pinta de que necesites un público compinchado en el pack porque pasan por todos lados y no creo que sea un efecto sin ningún angulo malo.

Si alguien del foro lo hace quecuelgue el video  :o 

Por cierto, se recordará tanto Matrix como la Diligencia, aunque los Wachowsky no creo que vayan a hacer nada más. La obsolescencia cada vez afecta más a la memoria del público.

----------


## gilbert-magic

A mi concepto:

Les quiero recordar que David Blaine y Criss Angel quieren superar a David Copperfield (segun yo pero creo que si) y a veces exageran en sus ilusiones para ser "mas sorprendentes" por ejemplo en los especiales de David Blaine la levitación de balducci la exageran pues solo son 10 o 15 cms de levitación y ahi se ve como de  30 cm o mas, la verdad yo ya tengo una idea de como se hace el caminar por el agua, como muchos otros de los que han posteado en el tema...

P.D. No han visto la pelicula "Todopoderoso-Jim Carrey"?   :Wink:

----------


## iscariote

Pues no entiendo cómo puedes decir que exageran sino sabes el mecanismo del juego. Y si hablas en general este no es el hilo

----------


## Magique

Me parece que voy a hablar ahora yo.

1º- Gracias a Eidanyoson y Gilbert-Magic, aunque el motivo de no haber respondido a las críticas y mensajes es bien distinto del que dices Gilbert-Magic, simplemente no me he podido conectar desde entonces por falta de tiempo(Instituto, trabajos... más trabajos...).

2º- Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con letang, de hecho yo voy mejorando en el mundo de la magia gradualmente.

3º- Respecto a la pregunta de cuanto tiempo llevo (aunque era indirecta) llevo relativamente poco, 11 meses.

4º- El motivo que me ha llevado a lanzar la pregunta es que al ver el efecto, me chocó mucho y quería saber si estaba a la venta. Simplemente eso.

5º- No quiero decir que si sale en Youtube tenga que ser así, ya se que no los graban en Youtube, sino que los envía la gente, ni tampoco he dicho que Youtube sea Dios.

Después de esto, solo me queda poner el link del vídeo por si alguien quiere verlo y comentarlo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQLq2VmZcA

----------


## gilbert-magic

Iscariote!!! :

Yo en ningun momento dije que no sabía el mecanismo del juego, o por que deduces que no lo se?,  si estoy opinando en el tema es por que lo conozco, por eso puse de ejemplo la levitación de Balducci, y la verdad no se a que te refieres con lo de "si hablas en general este no es el hilo", yo simplemente di mi punto de vista ( como yo lo entiendo)... a mi concepto David Blaine y Criss Angel no se me hacen magos verdaderos a comparación de David Copperfield, aunque hayan ganado una tonelada de premios!!!

Lo que se gana uno por opinar!!!  :x   
...no no es cierto  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hay montones de efectos mejores que este de caminar por el agua, pero me sigue pareciendo imposible sin tener compinchados a los nadadores. De todos modos me suena que andan por ahi destripados los juegos de este señor.

----------

